# Brisbane River Turtle pics



## cris (Nov 5, 2008)

Just thought i would show some of the byctach i got while harvesting some herp food today(caught in a net so no harm). They were once considered a seperate species but are now Emydura macquarie macquarie, they are quite differant looking to the typical murray river type commonly seen in captivity. They are also usually a bit smaller(based on what i have read) although this ones a big girl at just over 27cm. She looked like she needed a chiropractor pretty bad too.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice find  We've got quite a few of these guys in our dam at home, the biggest girl is about 30cm as well (haven't measured her, but she's huge)


----------

